

It is not hard to edit Lisp code - rgtos
http://yoo2080.wordpress.com/2014/07/20/it-is-not-hard-to-edit-lisp-code/

======
escherize
Automating the manipulation of S-expressions (i.e. via Paredit) makes quick,
controlled edits feel almost like a second sense. I've found it to be the most
painful part of going back to algol-style syntax.

------
JackMorgan
Please divide all your exercise numbers by 10, it was the thing that took my
attention most while reading, which is probably not what you want.

